# We need a theme tutorial for aspiring themers on Charge



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Can anyone post one up? I know that I myself might start making some themes as soon as I learn how. I know a bit about android, but have never themed before and have always thought I would like to. Also, maybe a guide for windows and linux? I'm on Ubuntu.


----------



## Jatx2wne (Jun 7, 2011)

The ultimate android theming guide is on here


----------



## iamtyy (Jun 6, 2011)

link?


----------



## KsKnightmare (Jun 6, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?896-The-Ultimate-Android-Themeing-Guide
https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AcdxIJRSH9ypZGZzc2pxNDlfMjdnazk4OHNxZA&hl=en


----------

